# Heated Jackets to Stay Warm After Chemo.  Maybe Milwaukee Brand?



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 5, 2018)

Since I went thru the chemo/radiation treatments last year, I am having trouble regulating my temperature.  Sitting in a tree stand on chilly days are hard, and if it is windy, I find it impossible.  I am thinking that a heated jacket might make it to where I can sit in a stand again.

Has anyone had any experience with these battery heated jackets?  I am looking at the Milwaukee 202b-21XL M12 powered jackets, but don't know if they are worth the price.

BTW, even on milder mornings, I am wearing blue jeans, sweat shirt, tee shirt, and my insulated outfit. That was always enough even for chilly days before this year and after the chemo.  My feet are cold constantly also.  I might have to find some heated socks too.


----------



## mattech (Dec 6, 2018)

I can't speak for the electric jacket. But I've always have cold feet issues. Last year I purchased some alpaka wool socks off Amazon, surprisingly cheap, and I got some sock liners, which are pretty much like thin black dress socks. That has helped my feet alot. Also you could get the therma care heat straps, it's pretty much a massive hot hands for your back. Wrap it around your kidneys and should help keep your blood warm


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 6, 2018)

I like one piece suits, with a good few layers underneath, that resist wind. The one piece keeps the wind out. And go a size bigger and up in thickness. Something you'd think more suitable for Alaska instead of georgia. That'll give more room for base layers and more insulation. You can adjust base layers under the suit as you see fit.

Never tried the electric heater or socks, but the hot hand things help. Put it in a shirt pocket after you get to your stand, right over your chest. That's helped me on those days where it's been cold enough to have An ice coated  moustache all day.

Same for boots, if in stand, boots that allow extra set of socks and a hot back between the inner and outer pair of socks. Have a pair of boots with 1"thick felt liners. Not much good for hiking, but a couple hundred yards to a stand, and cold northern days were never an issue, down to zero.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Dec 6, 2018)

I hate cancer.  I'm glad you are still with us and hope you got it beat.  Good luck on finding a heated jacket.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I hate cancer.  I'm glad you are still with us and hope you got it beat.  Good luck on finding a heated jacket.


This right here,,,,


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have neuropathy in the feet due to diabetes and my feet can't handle the cold avery well either.  I went to larger insulated boots that are a size larger then my feet and then put on wool socks.  I also threw some toe warmers on the top of the socks over the toes and that seemed to do the trick even in Illinois, in the snow and 19 degrees outside.  I am considering the Thermacell insole warmers but I wish they had better reviews. I have tried heated socks but hated walking in them.  Hope someone chimes in about the jacket because I am looking at a heated vest right now for next year and would to know if anyone has had success with them.  Good luck!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 6, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I hate cancer.  I'm glad you are still with us and hope you got it beat.  Good luck on finding a heated jacket.



thank you Mr Linton.  God has been gracious to me, no doubt.

I wouldn't wish this stuff on my worst enemy.


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 6, 2018)

I had a friend who bought a Milwaukee heated jacket about 4 years ago and he hated it. Said it was the worst money he ever spent.  I have no personal experience with them.

See if you can find Columbia thermals with the reflective lining. It looks almost like aluminum foil, but it's some kind of silver fabric on the inside. Comfy warm and really thin. I have these and in sub freezing temps I also wear ecws thermals from bass pro. 

I got some thermacell rechargable heated insoles this year. They are worth their weight in gold, like the regular thermacell for mosquitoes is. Hunted a 34 degree morning with my rubber boots and a regular pair of socks. Turned on the insoles once in the stand and my toes never got cold. I will always keep a pair now!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2018)

Pappy, I can't help with the jacket but the cold feet can be cured with a pair of Boot Blankets designed to slip over your boots when in the stand.  They are bulky but will absolutely fix cold feet.

I drop a hand warmer into each one when I leave the house, camp, or truck. When I get in the stand, I take my boots completely off and put my feet in the boot blankets.  Nothing but warm.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 7, 2018)

I have this in the vest model. I have had it for 5 or 6 years at least. It still works (the battery does too) and it keeps me pretty warm on my motorcycle rides when I am not smart enough to stay home. 
 It has several heat settings & on high it will last 3-4 hours. On low I can go probably 7-8 hours. It comes with 1 battery & a house charger. Car chargers & extra batteries are available.  I have been real happy with it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Mobile-Warmi...ocphy=1015254&hvtargid=pla-568563734106&psc=1


----------



## Beagler (Dec 7, 2018)

I’ve had the Milwaukee jacket for about 3 year’s.(my daughter bought it for me) it’s has 3 heat settings, and does a good job. The pockets heat up also with the seperate setting. I’m still using the same battery. Like someone else said on hi it lasts 3 to 4 hours. You can also charge a cell phone off the battery.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2018)

Glad you are through the chemo & radiation and are now out there hunting !!!!!


I recently ran across a thread where the poster was saying they'd had great relief from Thermacell boot warmers.  He said they were rechargeable and have a remote control clicker you can use to cut them on/off.  He said he was getting all day hunts out of them.

I couldn't find them on Thermacell's webpage, but did on the Cabela's webpage.  Makes me wonder if the product is actually manufactured by someone else.  Not sure how the warranty works for them, either, but Cabelas is usually really good.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/ThermaCELL-Heated-Insoles/1357731.uts



I've never used them but like the advertised ability to cut 'em on/off as desired.

Sorry to be of such little assistance....just passing along something I'd heard about and wanted to say I'm glad to see you kicking cancer down on the ground and stomping a mud-hole in it and walking it dry !!!!


Well done, sir.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 7, 2018)

Years ago, I bought a heater vest from Sportsman Guide. The thing worked great. It had a D cell battery pouch you attached to your belt and plugged in to the vest. I used it in Western Alabama during the January rut. It kept me warm. I accidentally left it at the camp and I never returned to that club.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Pappy, I can't help with the jacket but the cold feet can be cured with a pair of Boot Blankets designed to slip over your boots when in the stand.  They are bulky but will absolutely fix cold feet.
> 
> I drop a hand warmer into each one when I leave the house, camp, or truck. When I get in the stand, I take my boots completely off and put my feet in the boot blankets.  Nothing but warm.



I will check these out.  I need something to help my poor ole feets.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

KDarsey said:


> I have this in the vest model. I have had it for 5 or 6 years at least. It still works (the battery does too) and it keeps me pretty warm on my motorcycle rides when I am not smart enough to stay home.
> It has several heat settings & on high it will last 3-4 hours. On low I can go probably 7-8 hours. It comes with 1 battery & a house charger. Car chargers & extra batteries are available.  I have been real happy with it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mobile-Warmi...ocphy=1015254&hvtargid=pla-568563734106&psc=1


that one is a whole lot less than the Milwaukee stuff too.  I will check it out some more.  Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

Dub said:


> Glad you are through the chemo & radiation and are now out there hunting !!!!!
> 
> 
> I recently ran across a thread where the poster was saying they'd had great relief from Thermacell boot warmers.  He said they were rechargeable and have a remote control clicker you can use to cut them on/off.  He said he was getting all day hunts out of them.
> ...



Thanks Dub.  I finished the chemo in April, but still have some good days and bad days.  I still like to hunt, but spending time with my youngest son is really important to me too.   And I have some grandsons getting to the age they want to hunt.  I took Samuel once this year.  He is 7 now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

Buck70 said:


> Years ago, I bought a heater vest from Sportsman Guide. The thing worked great. It had a D cell battery pouch you attached to your belt and plugged in to the vest. I used it in Western Alabama during the January rut. It kept me warm. I accidentally left it at the camp and I never returned to that club.


Man, I bet you hate leaving that vest in Alabama.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 7, 2018)

Dub said:


> Glad you are through the chemo & radiation and are now out there hunting !!!!!
> 
> 
> I recently ran across a thread where the poster was saying they'd had great relief from Thermacell boot warmers.  He said they were rechargeable and have a remote control clicker you can use to cut them on/off.  He said he was getting all day hunts out of them.
> ...



 I wonder if the batteries are heavy, or if they tend to fall down while you are walking around with them.  I like being able to cut them off and on too


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes I did hate leaving it. But it used 4 D cell batteries and had an on/off switch.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2018)

Dub said:


> Glad you are through the chemo & radiation and are now out there hunting !!!!!
> 
> 
> I recently ran across a thread where the poster was saying they'd had great relief from Thermacell boot warmers.  He said they were rechargeable and have a remote control clicker you can use to cut them on/off.  He said he was getting all day hunts out of them.
> ...




Those are the old style, they have come out with a newer model so to speak and you can get them for about $80 to $95 on Ebay and some come with an extra set of batteries and chargers.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 8, 2018)

Pappy, the boot blankets are bulky to carry but light and definitely worth the effort on a cold day in the stand.  I got the size smaller than normal because I would not be putting my boots in there only my feet.


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wonder if the batteries are heavy, or if they tend to fall down while you are walking around with them.  I like being able to cut them off and on too




The battery for the insole is actually in the insole itself, and are removable to charge without taking the insole out too. They sit right below your heel. I'm 300 pounds and have them in my rubber boots. I usually only walk less than 1000 yards total to and from the stand, and have not had any pain from walking on them. The battery is shaped like a pack of gum, has foam on top, and the insole itself has cushion too. I did have to remove the boot insole to put these in. I love them and will use them in the winter like my mosquito thermacell in the spring-fall!


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 11, 2018)

I use the Hot hands toe warmers with the adhesive back.Put it in my gloves.I also but the Hothand insoles.Hunted in 8 degrees in Missouri and feet/hands body didn't get cold. Just another idea to investigate. Glad your whooping the C and hope your around for many years.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm in the same boat Pappy. 9 weeks of chemo last spring and 7 weeks of chemo/ radiation this fall have left me cold even at 50 degrees.  hope you are doing well sir. I'm hoping for an electric coat soon


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2018)

DEERFU said:


> I'm in the same boat Pappy. 9 weeks of chemo last spring and 7 weeks of chemo/ radiation this fall have left me cold even at 50 degrees.  hope you are doing well sir. I'm hoping for an electric coat soon



If you have been thru it, then you know.  I was so bad when I was taking chemo that I couldn't even hold a glass with ice tea in it.  It was to cold to hold.  My fingers felt like they were burning it was so cold.  I had to get drinks with no ice in them for months


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2018)

DEERFU said:


> I'm in the same boat Pappy. 9 weeks of chemo last spring and 7 weeks of chemo/ radiation this fall have left me cold even at 50 degrees.  hope you are doing well sir. I'm hoping for an electric coat soon


oh, and I hope you are doing well with your treatments.  It does get better, but probably won't ever be the same.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 18, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> oh, and I hope you are doing well with your treatments.  It does get better, but probably won't ever be the same.


Thank you sir! I get my first post treatment pet scan next week. I will be living with the side effects the rest of my days. Bout froze in my blind this morning. This afternoon my heated Milwaukee jacket showed up in the mail. This thing works like a charm. I already have a stack of batteries so I won't be running out of juice


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 18, 2018)

DEERFU said:


> Thank you sir! I get my first post treatment pet scan next week. I will be living with the side effects the rest of my days. Bout froze in my blind this morning. This afternoon my heated Milwaukee jacket showed up in the mail. This thing works like a charm. I already have a stack of batteries so I won't be running out of juice




let me know how that thing does.

I haven't gotten one yet, but I am sure considering it


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 19, 2018)

A buddy that lives in Illinois bought the Milwaukee heated jacket this yr and likes it so far ... he hunts hard ... good luck and keep hunting


----------



## BeerThirty (Dec 19, 2018)

I've got a handful of friends back in WI who swear by the Milwaukee heated coat for fall and winter. Couple of these guys work outside year round, and most of them hunt with the coat, so I'd say they are a pretty good gauge.  Allegedly there is an after-market batter you can buy on Amazon that is cheaper and more powerful than the Milwaukee battery.  They say the coat stays very warm and they really like how you don't need additional bulky layers since it stays hot enough.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 27, 2018)

I have one and like it a lot. I bought an extra battery to go with it. My wife also bought me a heated base layer. Mine is called Volt. It has great reviews on Amazon. Another one is call Pnuma. They are expensive but I think you’ll enjoy one if you purchase it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 27, 2018)

thanks for the input fellow.  I appreciate it.

All the Milwaukee tools I bought in the past have been top notch.  I suspect their jacket would be also


----------

